# NGD: Mazzer Royal CC Edition



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

At the fantastic forum day a few weeks ago at BB I picked up my new grinder from Coffeechap and I have to say that I'm totally stoked with it and it's a perfect match for my Verona!

Not only does it work like a dream but with it's perfect new paint job it looks superb as well! Even the Mrs likes it as it "sparkly"







I don't think you guys need me raving on like a lunatic about the Royal as there is enough info out there already so I'll keep it short and just post some pics

















































Massive thanks to Dave for hooking me up and thanks to garydyke1 for popping in to give me some expert tuition on how to actually use it









Spence


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic powder coated colour, looks stunning...


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I was admiring that at the BB day - great grinder, great finish.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks really good . Wonder when Mazzer will start making them in Coffeechap Grey ?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

bignorry said:


> Looks really good . Wonder when Mazzer will start making them in Coffeechap Grey ?












Very nice grinder and fantastic paint job, enjoy:good:


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

That's it - next trip to UK, bringing over a Mazzer for Coffeechap to paint for me!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> That's it - next trip to UK, bringing over a Mazzer for Coffeechap to paint for me!


Go for it! It really is a first class job!

Thanks for all of the other kind words


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Lucky b..........

I know, I kjeep seeing his work all over the forum! Maybe Mazzer should sign him up! It's a great lump of metal and it looks great and more important, for my money is one of the most consistant grinders. Wish the wife would let me have ine in the kitchen - I do nag her every day and I will wear her down ... in the end!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Lucky b..........
> 
> I know, I kjeep seeing his work all over the forum! Maybe Mazzer should sign him up! It's a great lump of metal and it looks great and more important, for my money is one of the most consistant grinders. Wish the wife would let me have ine in the kitchen - I do nag her every day and I will wear her down ... in the end!


I have to admit that the Mrs looked shocked when we first got the royal into the kitchen as it's big, luckily the sparkles won her over!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Have to say, the colour, with the shinyness is perfect. It doesn't look like the giant it really is. Problem we have is that as big as our kitchen is, we have really little counterspace or at least, small unused spaces, When I put a Royal on the marble, she had a bit of a fit! You have nice open spaces and it really looks great.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Have to say, the colour, with the shinyness is perfect. It doesn't look like the giant it really is. Problem we have is that as big as our kitchen is, we have really little counterspace or at least, small unused spaces, When I put a Royal on the marble, she had a bit of a fit! You have nice open spaces and it really looks great.


Thanks! I was really hoping that we could fit the machine and grinder next to each other but now they sit one either side of the sink which works out ok.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah it looks very nice in your kitchen. Hope you're seeing improved results with the mods


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks better than new. Dave's done you proud...

Welcome to the sparkly club


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

can we start a new sub forum CC SC, I suppose I need to get one myself!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> can we start a new sub forum CC SC, I suppose I need to get one myself!!


As I was first I'd insist on the title CC SC VIP









Dave - you'd be CC SC CEO


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cool i will get some logos made up


----------



## etymotic (Oct 10, 2013)

Classic feel make always good feeling.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I still need to decide on a colour for my Royal - stripped back to the metal as it is! Looks great in sparkly though.


----------

